# Seiko Ags



## m3vwg (Mar 12, 2008)

hi just got a seiko ags,stainless and gold plated,brass seethrough back.7m22-ba20.perfect working order,brass movement,just wanted to find out anything i can about it and is it worth anything?regards paul.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

m3vwg said:


> hi just got a seiko ags,stainless and gold plated,brass seethrough back.7m22-ba20.perfect working order,brass movement,just wanted to find out anything i can about it and is it worth anything?regards paul.


Hi a picture is worth a thousand words! lots of helpful people here.


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

m3vwg said:


> hi just got a seiko ags,stainless and gold plated,brass seethrough back.7m22-ba20.perfect working order,brass movement,just wanted to find out anything i can about it and is it worth anything?regards paul.


yes pict please


----------

